
Secret Huawei enterprise router snoop 'backdoor' was Telnet service - syck
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/30/huawei_enterprise_router_backdoor_is_telnet/
======
xster
Another day another Bloomberg 'story'
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18162440](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18162440)

------
tvbusy
I would love to have "only telnet" to the home router of the author, it's just
telnet after all, right? It's like saying the opening the port 80 on your
router to the internet is safe because it's just plaintext over the line.

~~~
Arnt
It wasn't open to the internet.

Routers and such have several interfaces, including one called often
"management". If you can plug an ethernet cable into that interface you get
superpowers. That interface was where they offered telnet.

